# Construction Productivity



## خالد عبدالباقى (21 ديسمبر 2006)

Hereby I attach ppt. file of the productivity in Const. It's clear and interesting presentation


----------



## أبو عبد الاله (21 ديسمبر 2006)

Thanks يعطيك العافية


----------



## abdou (21 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## rodwanq (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافية


----------



## amin22 (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافية


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 مارس 2007)

حياك الله.


----------



## المهندس احمد سعد (22 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافية


----------



## engr.alaa (23 مارس 2007)

تشكر على مجهودك الطيب و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## rana79 (6 أبريل 2007)

4C1'K
Many thanks


----------



## heguehm (19 أكتوبر 2007)

Many thanks


----------



## engahmedalaa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## CVLMASTER (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maseer (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ملف مفيد


----------



## حاتم الجندى (28 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## Tariqm (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## said454 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## magnoooo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا:68:


----------



## الكراديسى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المساهمة


----------



## dica1011 (4 أغسطس 2009)

السيدالمهندس معد المشاركة اود أن أشكرك على كل مشاركاتك التى أن تدل على مهندس مميز وراقى فى مواضيعك


----------



## خذير (11 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير وزادك الله علما ومعرفة


----------



## the poor to god (11 أغسطس 2010)

*محتوى قيم*

جعلت الروح تدب بالمنتدى بعد فترة من الجمود
وطالما سألت نفسى لماذا لا يتم عمل tracks من الاخوى الاعضاء لتقديم دراسة عن المشاريع التى يباشروها ومدى تحقيقها لل Budgeted ومقدار ما حصل لها من Losses وهى دراسة بسيطة لا تأخذ الكثير من المجهود خاصة بعد انتهاء المشروع Close out وتقفيل Cost control له
لوجدنا فى النهاية key performance indicator KPI 
بلغكم الله طاعته فى رمضان


----------



## The friend (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررين وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mezohazoma (3 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## بن دحمان (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافية


----------



## shuaa said (4 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا*


----------



## mohdalaamri (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافية​​


----------



## تامرالمصرى (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seeker (12 نوفمبر 2012)

good effort


----------



## جمال فتح اللة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

دائما مواضيعك قيمة وتحمل الفائدة ملف جميل وبعد مهم فى المشاريع الانشائية شكرا على الطرح


----------



## nofal (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ويعطيك العافية.


----------



## واثق الخطوه (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافية​
​


----------

